# Kiko goats only thread!



## BantammChick (Oct 20, 2017)

Kiko goats only thread!Post pictures and tell stories!


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 11, 2017)

We have leased out our Kikos.
I love the Kikos!

Your one doe in the middle looks like our Mo Clone.

How old are they? They have such long horns for little babies!


----------



## Miohippus (Mar 28, 2019)

Hi, I raise Kiko goats here are some of my goats


----------

